# Thinking about bagging my Smart Fortwo



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Totally different car for this forum but I figured this is where the best air knowledge is. I have never heard of any Smart Fortwo on air old or new so thats where I come to this problem. Maybe it's because there isn't anything that will fit. For the rear I'm sure I could probably get a universal bag to fit in there. Problem I have is trying to figure out what to do with the fronts. 
[URL="http://api.ning.com/files/SdyPYj7laU5UYrgVow*iAExNiY-77xUxJY1YLnjdJPc_/frontstrut.JPG"[/URL] 

The space is to narrow for a universal bag over coil. Looked like the only thing that would fit in there is a sleeved shock. Anybody have any idea's as to who makes the narrowest sleeved shock? 










Thinking about gettingsome 16" BBS RS's and redrilling them to 3x112mm. I know its played but not on a Smart


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

my god i would prob lol for weeks if you did this. i say do it!


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Was saving to bag my fiance's A3 but I thought this would be a lot more entertaining


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

Where are you located?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

Any idea what diameter you need? 

This is my initial thought : http://shop.airliftcompany.com/prod...eeve-Over_Universal_Strut_Kit_-_Front_or_Rear


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

Sounds like a fun project. 
Can you post pics of the suspension?


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

I'm in Dallas, TX. I am going to pull the wheels off and try to get some measurements for clearance and everything as well as a lot more pictures. I also have to find somewhere to fit an air tank.


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

The trunk air should have plenty of space for the air tank, compressors etc. if it's the same as the Smart car I rode in.


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

i say do it. dallas needs more bagged cars lol


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

that would be so dope. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

Is the poor thing going to be able to handle running a compressor haha 

Regardless...do it :beer:


----------



## downlowcustomz (Oct 9, 2009)

those universal air lifts are gonna be way too tall..... they were too tall for my audi a6 avant so im sure they will be too tall for your smart car.... i think your only choice here will be a custom made strut from bagyard....


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Definitely watching this :thumbup:


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

Thats one of the problems right now also with getting a custom made strut, as of right now nobody offers a aftermarket shock for the US Smart. I've heard that Bilstein is working on one but it hasn't been released to the US yet


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

this would be sweet


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

This went on a brabus smart over in Austria. It's been daily driven for the past 6 months with zero issues. Drop me a line if you're interested :thumbup:


----------



## .aye four. (Jan 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> This went on a brabus smart over in Austria. It's been daily driven for the past 6 months with zero issues. Drop me a line if you're interested :thumbup:


 AWESOME! just what I was looking for. I'll drop you an email.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Pics of Brabus smart?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Do Werk said:


> Pics of Brabus smart?


 Coming soon :thumbup: 

You'll laugh when you see how low it is and how big Eddy is standing next to it :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Best picture, ever.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

another bagyard win 

thats a cool smart tho


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Eddy said it's quite quick - seeing as its brabus, it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

If this Smart isn't put on bags by you, I will come raid your garage one night, install the bags myself, post pics, ensue giggling by the forum, and then continue on to steal the car!


----------



## rjones1214 (Apr 24, 2009)

That car looks sweet as hell. I like the look much better than a regular smart but I still want to see it on bags. At least with a smart car people can't complain about you being slammed on small rims/tires 

Best of luck, I will be keeping on eye on this opcorn:


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Wowww that looks sick


----------



## d.tek (Nov 28, 2004)

i hate smart cars lol


----------



## NumberOne 2nd2none (Jan 30, 2010)

d.tek said:


> i hate smart cars lol


 Me too... But the sound of a dropped smart car is turning me on :thumbup:


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

watching. this will be legendary!


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Andrew: that Smart rules! 

OP: Do it!


----------



## OPEN ROAD TUNING (Aug 22, 2006)

Smart on RS'!! 










:laugh:


----------

